# Red Sea Max - setting it up!



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

After hemming and hawing about what kind of tank to try next...

I caved and got a Red Sea Max Reef tank! This is my first foray into SW and I wanted it to be as painless as possible. This tank is a 'plug-and-play'...it comes set up as a reef tank so you don't have to buy all the componenst separately.

I got the tank on Tuesday. Because we were busy this week, I'm still setting it up...didn't have quite enough R/O water so getting more today...and hopefully will add the salt and substrate today too!

I'll have lots of questions for the SW pros out there!


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

...okay! Salt and substrate added...

...now I'm waiting for the sandstorm to subside... :shock:


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

Picked up 30 lbs. of newly shipped Jakarta live rock this morning!  

Within 3 hours of adding, the sandstorm subsided...quite amazing...

Now I'm going to let it sit a day or so...and then likely rearrange it...

...I couldn't see what I was doing while the sandstorm was still raging... :roll:


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's my 'before' pile of live rock...hopefully I'll get to redecorating this afternoon...


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Looking good so far! I also own a Red Sea Max and I love it. I'm looking forward to seeing your tank progress.

Mike


----------



## Betta5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah tanks looking great at the moment, the LR is very good to, some very nice shapes. I cant wait to see how this turns out, i was going to get one but then i decided not to as i could get a much larger tank and equipment for half the price. But a very nice start and good luck and enjoy it !


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! The tank is progressing...mostly with algae...but it's progressing! :lol: 

Mike? Have you had any issues with yours? Lots of guys seem to have skimmer issues...

Betta5 - I priced out separate equipment too for a 30g tank...and found the RSM to be quite a bit less expensive...and since I'm not a DIY type, this option let me get into reefs with no fuss...


----------



## fejus (Sep 17, 2007)

So how is the tank going?  I have been interested in getting one of the "All-in-One Tanks and the RSM is currently on the top of the list... 

Has it been easy to keep clean and maintain?
was it worth the extra 2 - 300 $$ to get the RSM? 

and heck where are the picture updates 

hehe 
-Paul


----------

